# org.w3c.dom.Node erzeugen



## Biesterfeld (23. Jul 2005)

Moin Brett,

folgendes: Ich parse aus aus einem xml-File DOM-Knoten und speicher sie bei Objekten, die per getter auch den Knoten zurückgeben. Teilweise erzeuge ich aber auch ganz neue Objekte, die zwar über den Getter verfügen, aber nicht aus xml stammen. Daher die Idee: Erzeuge ich den Knoten eben von Hand.

Aber wie? Node ist ein Interface und die API gibt mir keinen Hinweis darüber wer so alles Node implementiert. Vorallem möchte ich gerne nur den nackten Knoten ohne zugehöriges Document erzeugen. Geht das überhaupt?

Zu allem übel muste ich feststellen, dass Jdom nicht mit der Bibliothek des w3c konform zu sein scheint. Wer kann mir also sagen in welchem Paket ich den Konstruktor NodeImplementation() finde?

Beste Dank und viele Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## Roar (23. Jul 2005)

hä? ich kapier zwar nicht was du machen willst aber mit den Document#createXXX() methoden kannst du dir nodes basteln.
- verschoben nach xml


----------



## Biesterfeld (23. Jul 2005)

Also ich habs bewusst unter Anfängerfragen gestellt weil ich wirklich ziemlich im dunklen tappe, aber offensichtlich ist das Problem nicht ganz so trivial.

Nochmal:

```
public interface EineSchnittstelle{
  
  public Node getNode();
  public String getId();

  // und noch viel mehr
}

public class EinObjektAusXML implements EineSchnittstelle{
  
  private final Node node;
  private final String id;
  
  public EinObjektAusXML( Node node ){
    this.id = node.getAttributes().getNamedItem("id").getNodeValue();
    this.node = node;
  }

  public String getId(){
    return this.name;
  }

  public Node getNode(){
    return this.node;
  }
}


public class EinAnderesObjekt implements EineSchnittstelle{
  
  private final Node node;
  private final String id;
  
  public EinAnderesObjekt( String id ){
    this.id = id;
    // hier würde ich jetzt gerne einen DOM-Knoten erstellen der dem
    //  entspricht den ich in dem anderen Objekt auslese
    this.node = ???
  }

  public String getId(){
    return this.name;
  }

  public Node getNode(){
    return this.node;
  }
}
```



> Document#createXXX() methoden kannst du dir nodes basteln



Nochmal es gibt kein Document, außerdem sind das in org.w3c.dom alles nur interfaces, das nützt mich nichts, wenn ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine konkrete Objektinstanz habe.

Die hätte ich eben gerne und wollte nur mal fragen welches dom-konforme Paket es gibt, wo ich mir ohne ein Document einen Node basteln kann.


----------

